# 85 toyota rust free body $400.



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 85 toyota with a rust free body ( cab,doors,bed,tailgate,fenders) newer ties, fuel pump, clutch, washer pump, tune up, silver star headlights and more. 2 wheel drive, 22r runs good, 4 spd trans, new windshield. I cant find a frame for it and the one its on is broke also needs door glass. So I will let it go for $400. Any takers? We are in northern MIchigan.
[email protected]


----------

